# New to Fish - Questions



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I am saying 'New to Fish' because I have been keeping a multitude of fish, but am having many casualties. I am now happy with my fish and they seem to be doing better. I have a few questions. 

I have the following aquatic creatures:

One 4" Tiger Oscar - King
One 4 1/2" Jack Dempsey - Domer
One 3/4" Goldfish -Nemo
One Ivory Mystery Snail - Bonnie
One Gold Mystery Snail - Clyde
One Black Mystery Snail - Charles
One 1" African Clawed Frog - Austin

I also have a Corn Snake named Mitchell, but I'm confident on his care requirements. 

My Oscar and Jack Dempsey were separated yesterday because they were killing one another. My Oscar remains in the 32 gallon with my Ivory and Gold Mystery Snails. His fins were torn in several places yesterday but they are now healed. His water is clear and he is very active. When my mum put the feeders in yesterday, the largest of the three's tail was hanging from his mouth for about a half an hour. Will he be okay? I am getting smaller ones next time. I am also aware of the health risks of feeders and I have chosen to use them. The temperature is 82 degrees farenheit and everyone otherwise seems happy and healthy. 

My Jack Dempsey is still angry he has been moved, although he is coming out a bit more now. I returned home from my father's house earlier and the tank water is milky. The temperature is at 82 degrees farenhiet. He still sits at the bottom behind a chunk of Lava Rock, but he came out long enough for an examination and photo shoot. On his fins he seems to have a few white spots the size of pinheads that appear as if they are something that could be wiped off. I describe them that way because they are upraised as if growing on him. These were not there yesterday. He is also pale in color. When he came out I fed him a few pellets. He ignored the feeders my mum put in yesterday and they died an hour after being put in. I removed them half an hour later. The snail was added yesterday as well and isn't active like my other two. Are the white spots ich? Would changing some of the water with the gravel vaccum (50%?) help?

My frog and goldfish (a feeder I rescued yesterday, named for her size) are doing well. I haven't seen her eat yet, but I put a flake in and it was gone when I came back. There is a Hermit Crab sand substrate that is about an inch thick. It gives the tank a gold hue and clouds softly. What can I do to prevent this?

I have an API Liquid Test Kit but I know my parameters are bad right now and my mum won't let me change water as needed to lower them and I have no money to purchase anything to help. If my mum allows me to change water in my Jack Dempsey's tank tomorrow, and brings out a large enough bucket, I'll be able to do a water change the day after when she's at work as well. She may be working Wednesday, too but I'm not sure. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Sincerely,
Charlene


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

WHY WONT your mum let you do a water change?

Going to be a massive problem if you cannot change the water when required.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

This is true. Do you have a water conditioner? Also, your temp is too hot if you're not treating for ich with salt and heat, which you should probably do, from what it sounds like to me. This should help you.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

EmoJellyfish said:


> I am saying 'New to Fish' because I have been keeping a multitude of fish, but am having many casualties. I am now happy with my fish and they seem to be doing better. I have a few questions.
> 
> I have the following aquatic creatures:
> 
> ...


You indicate that you have been keeping.. ('A multitude of fish with many casualties) I recommend both you,and your Mum,, Visit the local public library and read up on the proper care of tropical fish. Or perhaps the two of you can sit down at the computer and google information on same.
Until then,, I suspect more of the same problems you are expieriencing to continue.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I know a bit more about fish that some are giving me credit for. My mum just gets impatient when it comes to my fish. She doesn't think that I am going to take care of them (feed them) and has a horrid temper. I am not allowed to do the 50% water change. "He's just getting used to his new home and you're just going to put him in shock again. Just becasuse you talk to the people on your little forum doesn't mean you know anything."


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

oh that's no fair.

just change a couple of cups of water every three of four days or whatnot.

make sure you use water conditioner.

i dont know that much about fish but I do like to notice how they behave and the cleaner the water the happier the fish.

i remember what my tank was like when it was new - and so clean
it is basically the same now so i know it is clean.

Active fish are happy fish

make sure that each group of fish you have feel comftable in the tank.

Thsi may mean they have their own territory where they feel safe.

I thought i would never be able to mix my fighter with other fish because he is SO AGGRESSIVE.

But we introduced some non threatening species and he has realized that other fish can be tolerated. and also, that they clean his tank for him.

He sometimes flares up at one of my fish - which is exactly the same color as him. He doesnt nip and doesnt seem too fussed so i thinlk they will get used to each other.

I also have a vase in the tank.

The fish dont go in rtheir often but it is good to have in thier as it makes the tank seem more interesting and if the fish get bored i suppose they could explore.


People say that fish dont have feelings. 

I say that even if they dont have "emotions" - fish can still and do feel bad

but fish can and do feel good.


I would rather they second option.


That was my little speal lol


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I read you board, Tempy. I'm going to change 3 gallons when I get off from school. It was clearing up yesterday, but the white specs are making me nervous.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

if your "Mum" is not gonna allow you to do water changes every week for your fish, and you claim to have some fish knowledge, you and i know the best thing you can do for your fish is rehome them...........Not doing frequent water changes is just making your fish suffer............Do the right thing and either convince your Mum about water changes or rehome your fish, for your fishes sake...........Also, insulting members on this forum (1077, who gave you great advice, whether you believe it or not) is not gonna make any friends here..........This is one of the more knowledgable and friendly forums around..........


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I tried to convince her to let me take them back when they were trying to kill one another but she threw a fit and kicked me out of my room for three and a half hours as she completely tore apart my tanks, moving around decor and fish. Upset me greatly. The water looks very clear today. Domer ate very willingly today and all the spots are gone but one on his lip. I looked at him closer, and it seems he's bashed his head on maybe the Lava Rock and given himself a scrape. Hopefully it'll heal up. I'll keep an eye on it and I also lowered the temperature to 78 degrees farenhiet. I think my Black Mystery Snail may have passed on. If he hasn't moved by tonight, I'll remove him from the tank and return him. My mum purchased him when I wasn't with her and I think his shell was corroded(sp?) and he didn't move much, unlike my Gold and Ivory.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Do the sniff test on the snail. It does not take long after they die to start smelling really horrible.
If the snail is still alive, the shell corrosion could be do to a low ph, kh. If you can add calcium to the tank or to the snails diet it will help. The lower temp is also better for the snail.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

Hes still alive, but he doesn't look too well. The snails in my other tank are active and seem healthy. They eat shrimp pellets. I've yet to see the Black one eat.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Have any zucchini or cucumber at the house? Either would make a nice treat for the snail.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

He doesn't move much. I doubt he'd touch it. I may put a slice in for my other snails and in his tank. If I chopped up a bit, would my Oscar, JD and Goldfish enjoy some as well? Oh, are is there such thing as sinking goldfish wafers or something like that? I see her picking at the bottom of the tank, but she is too timid to go near the surface. Any ideas?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Goldish love cucumbers. Not sure about the other fish, I have not kept them.
What are you feeding the goldfish now? They do make sinking pellets for goldfish.

Oscars and JDs do not make good tank mates for goldfish. Are they all in the same tank?


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

When I feed my frog his bloodworms, I place a single tropical fish flake in the tank. It's always gone but I think my frog eats it. She is in a tank with my frog, my oscar is in with the gold and ivory snails and my JD is in with my black snail.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad to hear the goldfish is not in the same tank! 
Get some frozen peas, thaw them out and remove the skin. You can squash the pea a little with your fingers and give it to the goldfish as a healthy snack.
The goldfish will need a good quality goldfish flake or goldfish pellet as its staple food though.

Given you goldfish a bloodworm once and a while won't hurt either, a variety in food is always good.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

The goldfish is actually a rescue. My mum bought six to feed to my Oscar and she was just so tiny.... I couldn't let my mum put her in. She is actually one of my favorites. I'll get some photographs up tomorrow after school.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would love to see your pictures!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

first off you NEED water changes without it your just stressing fish and killing them off. since you say you have some know how aboput fish then im sure you can educate your mom on the investment that she has made for you. by you not performing water changes your fish get skick and die. which in turn im sure you talk her into buying you more fish. a line has to be made here man. either talk your mom into water changees or quit keeping fish its as simple as that. your alwya s going to have problems w/o water changes which means your always going to be posting about problems (which is ok but when we know its b/c of no water changes our help is pointless).

moral of the story: its like hgaving a dog but not feeding it, eventually its going to get very sick and die People just dont do that. 

enough said, Money


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I did a three gallon PWC on my Dempsey's tank while my mum was at work. He seems to be a lot better now, but still sits behind the Lava Rock a bit. I do not think the snail will make it, but when we return to get feeders, I'll return him and get a healthier one. I will continue to do water changes behind her back, but I can only do three gallons a day, one tank a day on Mondays and Tuesdays. Maybe she'll start letting me change out some water when I clean the 1 gal. (I clean it once a week, bringing the water level down to the sand and scooping out waste.)


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you have a water siphon?
It will make water changes and gravel cleaning easier.

What kind of feeders are you getting? Getting feeders from the LFS, is a bad idea. Many carry disease that you could introduce to your tank.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, I do. I just don't have a large enough pail to do changes, so I just used a gallon milk jug. The only pail I have is a beach pail. I don't even think it's half a gallon. I keep two-three gallon jugs of treated water on hand at all times, so that also makes things a bit easier. 

My mum purchases six goldfish as feeders. Three per fish and they are fasted the day after. I am aware it can introduce disease, but I feel it is good to have a little live food in the diet. I also make them get new ones if the ones they catch look sick. (They HATE my visits for this reason.) My mum is fed up with me and my fish, otherwise I was planning on breeding Guppies/Platies for them.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You may not be doing any favors to you fish by feeding them goldfish.
This is what I have read many times....


never feed *goldfish* (*feeders*) since they are high in a chemical called Thiaminase which breaks down Vitamin b1 (thiamine) a essential nutrient your fish need.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

Is it the same with Minnows? Is there anything I can get to re-introduce the vitamins needed?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I think as long as they are not goldfish, you are ok. Not keeping and breeding your own stock, you are still taking a great risk.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd really like to, but like I said, my mum is fed up with me and my animals. I don't have an extra tank, either. She used the one I was going to breed in for my Dempsey. (I'm working on uploading photos as we speak.)


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

Those are very few of the up near 3,000+ I took. You can see the Black Mystery Snail in the photos of the Dempsey. (I threw one of my snake in, too.)


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

Any idea what species my JD is? Is he a mutt? He used to have dark vertical stripes, but I haven't seen them since he was moved. You can sort-of see them in the photos, but they were dark.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice pictures! Does your snail have a yellow stripe?

I don't know anything about JDs, so can't help you there.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

My Black Snail has a wood grain-like pattern. No yellow stripes. /: If you can't tell; I love my snails. Bonnie and Clyde are my pride and joy. I wish my Oscar would tolerate tankmates. King simply attacks anything that moves. He bit me hard enough last night as I was feeding him to make me bleed. (he won't be hand-fed from now on. lol)


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have quite a few mystery snails myself. It amazing how fast they can get around without fins or legs.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

How large do they get and how long do they live? Mine are speedy little creatures. It's so entertaining to watch.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

They grow to be golf ball size.
I have read they will live 3-10 years.


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

how can you hand feed your fish?

I would love to do that!!!

It seems like you would build up a more closer relationship if he knew the food was coming from me/you.

It is more personal i suppose.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd love to be able to enjoy them that long.

I had to get him accumulated to me. First I put the food in and walked away. Then I got at eye level with him as I put the food in. Then I put sinking food in and left my fingers in the water. He eventually recognized my hand as a food source, and comes up everytime he sees me.


----------

